# Erebuni's GT-R Body kit...



## 2oosX_SE-R_98 (Aug 10, 2004)

I was just wondering if there was any ways of getting this body kit other than calling the company itself?

I want this kit for my 200sx SE-R 1998 for next summer and I'd like to get it for a little cheaper than it is, lol


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

There are a few other websites that sell it for about 400 bucks cheaper but I strongly reccomand just buying from erebuni to avoid possible troubles.
its expensive expect to pay around 1300 bucks including shipping
but its worth it ,well made and easy to install


----------



## 2oosX_SE-R_98 (Aug 10, 2004)

MagicPie said:


> There are a few other websites that sell it for about 400 bucks cheaper but I strongly reccomand just buying from erebuni to avoid possible troubles.
> its expensive expect to pay around 1300 bucks including shipping
> but its worth it ,well made and easy to install



yeah well, shipping is more than 400$, plus the conversion to canadian dollars, this will cost me alot

why are those so expensive when I see civics getting complete kits for 400$.. I know it's alot better but it's kind of frustrating, we pay cuz we got much better cars... logical? not that much, loll


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Speaking of logic, explain the logic behind Hondas being worse than Nissans. Best have an original answer, I've heard them all.


----------



## 2oosX_SE-R_98 (Aug 10, 2004)

samo said:


> Speaking of logic, explain the logic behind Hondas being worse than Nissans. Best have an original answer, I've heard them all.


It's not any better if you consider the quality of the product in itself, honda is a great motor company, I've had a civic as my first car and it was more than reliable, I liked it... but when it comes to street and drag racing or performance.. Nissan is much better with the SR20 (DE Or DET) or the RB26 or the CA18 than would be a B18C or any of those N/A engines... a SR20 Engine has alot more potential when it comes to tuning as a B18 does.. IMO

and not only if we speak of performance... even tho hondas are great cars, you see one or twelve on each damn street... "I got a huge muffler on my civic and it gives me about 50WHP" typical ricers.. ok some civics will do flat 12 on the 1/4 miles but I don't care... a civic is a civic... you'll get alot more respect in a Nissan (200-240sx, 300zx-350z...) than a civic... each Nissan car has his equivalent car in the honda series and IMO all Nissans Are better.

From a poll I did on a canada wide forum.. there are about 15-20 200sx SE-Rs in ALL canada if it's not less than that.. how many civics?

Just a question of picking what you look for.. I have nothing against honda at all, as long as they are kept stock and to do daily driving.. (civics)

my 2 cents


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

2oosX_SE-R_98 said:


> From a poll I did on a canada wide forum.. there are about 15-20 200sx SE-Rs in ALL canada if it's not less than that.. how many civics?


We had some in Montreal, QC alone. www.npclub.com

Seth


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

i got mine from **************.com it was like 800 plus like 130 shipping. i didnt get the fender flares, wing, door biginators, or anything, just the bumpers and skirts...


----------



## oktodisconnect (Aug 31, 2004)

*gt-r bodykit*

im new and im just now looking for a bodykit for my nissan sentra gxe. I know this is retarded but do you think this bodykit would fit my sentra?


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

yes. if its a b14 then yes. i think all body work is interchangable between the sentra and the 200sx. given that you specify 2 or 4 door.


----------



## oktodisconnect (Aug 31, 2004)

jeff9nissan said:


> yes. if its a b14 then yes. i think all body work is interchangable between the sentra and the 200sx. given that you specify 2 or 4 door.


so I would call erebuni to order it and tell them the sentra is a sedan? also what about the kit for the sentra they sell below the sx?should i go for that one instead? is there evn a difference? One last thing, is there anywhere else I could get that grill? thanks


----------



## 2oosX_SE-R_98 (Aug 10, 2004)

oktodisconnect said:


> so I would call erebuni to order it and tell them the sentra is a sedan? also what about the kit for the sentra they sell below the sx?should i go for that one instead? is there evn a difference? One last thing, is there anywhere else I could get that grill? thanks


well as he said, they do the kit for the 200sx AND the sentra... so just call them I'm pretty sure it will fit (unless it's a B15)


----------

